# Vs-Motor E36 M3 1422Hk/1610nm



## Bjørn B (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi there. My First post on this forum, but i thought i should share some of the big things that are happening in Norway this year with you.

Vidar Strand (Vs-Motor) And Tommy O. Bjørk has together buildt the fastest E36 on the planet (I Think...)

Technical Specs:

S38B38 bored up to 3.9L. 2xTurbnetics T66BB Turbos, VS Custom Made Manifold, Carbonfiber innlet, singel throtle "flaps" (Any norwegians that can translate Singlegasspjeld?), improved Flow work, and VS Custom Cams.

Autronic Sm2 enginemanegment with Msd Dis 4 egnition. 1640cc injectors.

Litt effekt fakta:

3000 rpm ? ca 420Nm ved 0.2 bar 
4000 rpm - ca 510Nm ved 0.3 bar 
5000 rpm - ca 900Nm ved 1.2 bar 
6000 rpm - ca 1610Nm ved 2.3 bar

1422Hk/6700rpm - 1610Nm/6000rpm

Running on RTE 106 octan unleaded gasolin.

Worlds fastest 1/4-mile bimmers

1. Vidar Strand / Tommy O. Björk, Norway / Sweden. 8.08 @ 272 km/h.

2. Risto Virtala (Virtala Racing) Finland. 8.399 @ 265,47 km/h.

3. Jocke Sahlin (Jakan racing) Sweden. 8.529 @ 257,4 km/h.

4. Terho Laukkanen (Laupa Racing) Finland. 8.58 @ 251.8 km/h.

5. Raimo Saukko, Finland. 8.627 @ 157.39 MPH.

6. Jani Lindqvist, Finland. 8.643 @ 157.09 MPH.

7. Vidar Strand (VS MOTOR) Norway. 8.83 @ 253 km/h.

8. Jocke Sahlin (Jakan racing) Sweden. 9.33 @ 237 km/h.

9. Peter Hammarström Sweden. 9.47 @ 242.3 km/h.

10. Andreas Bäckström (Bäckis) Sweden. 9.50 @ 241.9 km/h.

11. Saku Ritola Tampere, Finland. 9.67 @ 148mph

12. Magnus Hammarström Sweden. 9.872 @ 223,4 km/h.

13. Jurgen/Tero (Jakan racing) Sweden. 9.88 @ ? km/h.

14. Spjuverns (Spjuverns) Sweden. 9.89 @ 227.5 km/h.

15. Patrik, Sweden. 10.17 @ 223 km/h.

16. Erik Kilander Sweden. 10.44 @ 227 km/h.

http://www.dtmpower.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142729

Their second race at 1/4mil they ran 8.423/251km/h with 200m with wheelspin.


----------



## yafayu (Aug 17, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
why no one reply on such a good bimmer:tsk:


----------

